# Finally took pics of my truck



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I finally got around to taking pics of my truck. I also have a pic of my touch tek light controller. I know alot of people were asking about where to mount switches in 06's. It was a little expensive be very clean install.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice. I like the Black Dodge Ram. Those pics would be perfect if the red things said Western instead of Boss........ LoL Just kidding. Nice set-up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Freakin beautiful setup man! Everything looks great


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Nothing looks better than black when clean!! Nice set up, you gotta love boss.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

That looks sweet. I like Black Rams or Red ones. You're interior is totoally different then mine. Is your 4x4 a switch on the dash rather then a shifter on the floor, and if so, do you like that?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i love that truck a lot i like the black


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck love the plow and salter setup.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Love the set-up!!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Plow Dude;350629 said:


> That looks sweet. I like Black Rams or Red ones. You're interior is totoally different then mine. Is your 4x4 a switch on the dash rather then a shifter on the floor, and if so, do you like that?


Thanks for all the comments!! The shifter is on the floor, you just cant see it in the pic. The 06's (not all of them) have a redesigned interior.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome truck. Cant beat a Dodge with BOSS plows!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

POPO4995;351654 said:


> Awesome truck. Cant beat a Dodge with BOSS plows!


Unless it's a Dodge with a Fisher plow! 

Nice lookin rig


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got (2) '06's and was looking at your pic of the light switch install and was baffled, couldn't think of what was already there, so I had to go outside and look.

Both of mine have electronic shift 4x4 and the knob is where you'd installed your light control box.

AH-HA! 

The electronic shift, for a previous poster, these are the second and third trucks that I've had it. Both of the Dodges have less than 5k miles, so I cannot comment on those so far, but I had a '99 F-350 that had electronic shift too. At 90k the module that controls the electronic shift went out, and I couldn't shift into 4 wheel drive. It was about $200 for a module from a salvage yard, 3 screws and a plug in and I was in action again.

Anyways, mine are dark silver, with the red "B" worded plow hanging off the front.

How do you like your salt spreader?? Do you run bagged material, or bulk??


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I would love to show you pics of my new dodge with my boss and wings, but can't figure out how to get them to load?? whats the deal? says that they are too big


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Open you pictures up in paint. Then go to strech and skew. Change the size from 100% down to 50% and save them under a new file name. then see if you can load them.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22;351737 said:


> How do you like your salt spreader?? Do you run bagged material, or bulk??


The spreader seems to work pretty nice. I only have about 5 applications with it so far. I'm running Bulk Magic salt through it. It goes runs through it pretty good.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I'll give it a shot =o)


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Here goes, lets see if this works.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

NICE!!! How can you not LOVE dodges? Both of you have awesome trucks and that boss with wings looks huge for a 7 1/2 footer with them wings on there.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Spruce, I can't say that the Boss had ever impressed me, but those wings sure make it quite the setup! What's the plowing width with the wings? I'm not seeing snow in your area either -- plowed yet?? Oh well!


~Kevin


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Plowed only 3 times this season, used the wings on two of those days. Need to get a new cutting edge on my plow because the corners are worn, but they work awesome! I have a couple of accounts were all the snow has to go into a pile in one area, they are the next best thing to having a v-plow! Best of all, they only add 120lbs to the whole setup, come on and off in literally seconds! Plow goes to 9'4" with the wings on and back to 7'6" without.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

AWESOME., BEAUTIFUL, FANTASTIC, SPECTACULAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce purplebou :yow!: :bluebounc


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Very nice, except the lightbar it looks tacky on that otherwise very professional looking truck. JMO.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

YardMedic;351689 said:


> Unless it's a Dodge with a Fisher plow!
> 
> Nice lookin rig


Yeah, yeah, yeah.....


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

SpruceLandscape;352811 said:


> Best of all, they only add 120lbs to the whole setup, come on and off in literally seconds!.


 Wow I didn't know they're that heavy. They dont look it.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

10-15 lbs. of that is in the mounting hardware on the plow, but the back side of these wings are built pretty heavy duty, just as the back side of a heavy duty poly plow from boss. Plus, there is a lot of weight in the rubber edge of the wings, they are better than an inch thick


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

spruce, is that a cummins, or hemi?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

its a Cummins


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just pasted both those pictures togeather of the black dodge and the white dodge and your my new computer wallpaper. Love those trucks boys!!


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I can't upload any with the plow on, but it is a Fisher. I will update later. These pics were taken last winter. I also have a 97' Ram 2500 with a Meyer plow.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Ummmm. I don't think the light bar looks tacky at all. It is what it is. I've seen alot worse. However, I am a fan of the led's


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

sweet rams.....i like the lightbar on that truck


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's my truck after the superbowl sunday Storm that dropped 3 feet on us.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43681


----------

